# What did my Angelfish die from?



## gaaunapoi (Feb 19, 2014)

1. My tank was 10g but I switched to 40g a few weeks ago...

2. I am honestly to cheap to test the water, sorry.

3. It is fresh water.

4. The 10g was set up for months, the 40g had only been set up a couple weeks with small fish living in it.

5. I had 5 neons, 5 red eyed tetra, 2 angels, 3 guppies, 1 bamboo shrimp, and 1 bristlemouth pleco (? It grows up to be 2 in) they are all close to full grown. I have had them all for a month and a half.

6. Were the fish placed under quarantine period? Like when I got them from the store? Some of them, IDK which ones I started that with...

7. The tank is 82 F and has been since my ich outbreak 1.5 months ago

8. I have live plants, but don't ask me what the names are.

9. In the 10g I was using the whisper 10i I think in the 40g I am using the "whisper 30-60g advansed power filter"

10. I have a bubbler in each tank.

11. There is a window in my room, but other wise the lights on my tanks are on during the day and off while I sleep.

12. I did my last wager change this weekend. I do 50% water changes every week, and always vacume the gravel while I do it.

13. I feed my fish tetramin flakes in the morning and at night.

14. About 4 days ago one of my guppies got blotted and died. My angel fish has had a white spot on it's tail fin for 3ish weeks now, I moved it back to my 10g along with my Bambo shrimp to treat it. Its gills have always been a little red since I got it at the pet store. Today I found it under my filter with bubbles from the bubbler caught on it. It couldn't swim upright/at all. Its gills got more red and after it died the base of its fins got red. One of my other guppies now has a white spot on its dorsal fin that looks like fungus too...

15. I went ahead and started treating it with lifeguard pills because that is for a wide varity of desieses including fungus which is what I thought it was.

Pictures comming Soon!


----------



## gaaunapoi (Feb 19, 2014)

My first picture of him, very blurry... taken 1/16/14


Good pictures of him once i started treating him 2/5/14


Angel fish's tail white spots 2/5/14


Angel fish's tail white spots 2/12/14


His gills on 2/12/14 


after my anglel fish died he looked like this:

















My guppie's fungus? 2/5/14 now much worse, currently treating him with lifeguard


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
sorry for your loss.
i would be inclined to say that water conditions were a big factor here,
and to be honest you really do need a test kit..it does not have to be
one with all the whistles and flutes…just minimal Ammonia nitrAte nitrIte
i don't know what has killed it…looks like septicaemia,but i'm not
a biologist lol.
lovely that you got a bigger tank,how was it cycled ?


----------

